# aquatic plants for an Amazon biotope?



## AquaticBob (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello, I am planning my Amazon biotope aquatic plant aquarium, and I would like to hear some suggestions. I want to add one type of aquatic plant that will reach the top portion of the water level, one type that will reach the middle portion of the water level, and one type that will stay fairly close to the substrate. I really like the Brasillion Water Ivy, but I am open to suggestions. These aquatic plants are going to be limited to a twenty gallon long aquarium. Therefore, available space will be limited.

-Robert Lewis


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

there are lots of plants out there. to start to narrow it down I would figure out if you have low medium or high light for you tank. What kind of lighting do you have?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is a decent list of some of the amazon biotope plants. It even gives some descriptions on them with pictures. if your curious on size google the name and see what you can come up with.

Amazon Biotope


----------



## AquaticBob (Jun 5, 2013)

@ nate2005 - I will be using a high light source to encourage plant growth.

-Robert Lewis


----------

